# Heating element in brinkman electric smoker



## jobu (May 31, 2009)

Hey all, my dad has a brinkman electric smoker (the red one) and the heating element blew out in it and I was just wondering if anyone has used anything else other than the factory replacement one.


----------



## mikey (May 31, 2009)

You could use another type of element, say one from a Char-Broil, but that type will require modification of the bottom pan. Are you sure it's "blown out"? Have you checked the breaker that the Brinkmann was plugged in to? If you're using an extension cord, check the cord. It's pretty rare for the element to go, but I know things happen. The sure fire test is to remove the element from the unit and plug it in to an outlet that you know is "live". Replacements can be had at either www.amazon.com  or www.brinkmann.net  Good luck!


----------



## ronp (Jun 1, 2009)

I had 2 elements go out and finally tossed it. Good luck.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 2, 2009)

If you are using an extension cord, make sure it is short and of heavy gauge. That unit draws 1500 watts. Fairly heavy draw on a standard circuit.


----------



## mikey (Jun 2, 2009)

The unit produces 1500 watts but draws 13 amps, which doesn't leave much on a 15 amp circuit.


----------



## mulepackin (Jun 2, 2009)

I stand corrected, but you knew what I meant


----------



## balmeida (Apr 12, 2012)

The element is not necessarily going out, but over time, because the element gets exposed to water and such from the drip pans, it will begin to corrode some.  I had an element "die" quickly (within 6 months) and it would always trip the breaker the second I plugged it in because it was drawing too much from the circuit.  With the replacement element, I removed it, cleaned it with a wire brush after using, and stored it in a dry place. Storage in sheds or other areas that are not sealed from moisture will cause this corrosion as well.  Try cleaning it.  Additionally, I started using a cheap 9x13 cooking pan to put the wood/wood chips in so as the wet chips were not in direct contact with the element.  This reduced the corrosion factor as well.  2nd element I had has lasted a year and a half.  I'm not sure they will last beyond that anyway no matter how much cleaning you try.  The constant heating/cooling of the element from normal use will eventually cause the metal to lose its ability to conduct the electricity to produce the "heat", especially at that wattage. (electric stoves use a slightly different, less malleable metal, so it retains its conductivity longer.

Replacing the element is about $30 and if you take the steps mentioned above, about every 2 years you can drop another $30 to replace it again.  Some might think replacing the smoker to a wood or charcoal is better, but if you have invested in "seasoning" your smoker, you can never replace the flavor and it will take some time to season a new one.


----------

